# Baby Sulawesi snails!



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Today we where excited to find a bunch of baby Sulawesi White Spotted Rabbit snails!

The White Spotted Rabbits have been in our tanks for about a month now. Apparently soft water with neutral or slightly alkaline pH does them good because they produces quite a bit of babies. About a week ago we had found a baby of a Yellow Spotted Rabbit Snail but we thought that it had come as a hitchhiker with the adults. In this thread you can see how amazing the Yellow Spotted Rabbits look:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...3986-snails-nerites-clithons-tylomelania.html

If you got Yellow or White Spotted Rabbit snails - watch your tanks, you may have the babies of these cool snails. They do not lay eggs and are what we'd call "livebearing".

The babies act just like the adults - when moved they quickly come out and try to assume normal position. Not a shy snail by no means!

Adult White Spotted Rabbit Snail:









The babies we found today:

















--Nikolay


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Very cool!!! Congrats!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Apr 23, 2008)

Actually they do lay white eggs on the substrate, most likely you didn't see it

And congrats!!! They look much cuter when they're babies


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Zoo,

How do the eggs look like?

I was at TexGal's house a week ago and she had some snail eggs that appeared to be from Neritina. Her loaches did bad to her new Yellow Rabbit.. But maybe the snail laid eggs before being killed. How do the Sulawesi snail eggs look like?

--Nikolay


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Apr 23, 2008)

There's a picture of it on TPT, but it's down now. I'll link to it when it comes back up.

EDIT: Found it


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Very interesting. Anyone else has seen babies?



ZooTycoonMaster said:


> There's a picture of it on TPT, but it's down now. I'll link to it when it comes back up.
> 
> EDIT: Found it


----------



## Mustang Boy (Aug 30, 2008)

these little guys look amazing

so when are you gonna start selling the offspring :lol: :lol:


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

do sulawesi snails clean algae just as well as the zebra nerites?


----------



## Sorab (Apr 25, 2007)

They are livebearers, even when the baby comes out in what looks like an egg it is fully formed and just needs to get out of the sack, mostly they are born with the sack broken as in this pic. 
They do eat algae but not as good as nerites.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

I have a couple of babies from the ones I got from you guys Pedro. What temp do you keep these guys at?


----------



## clifford (Jun 28, 2008)

I still have around 5 of these guys, and haven't seen any babies yet. Still hoping!

Any tips on feeding or temps for encouraging breeding?

Thanks!

Cliff


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I had them at about 75 degrees. I didn't add any extra Calcium to the tank. Noting fancy so I can't give any pointers. Food was fish pellets, also nothing fancy.

Just saw one of the babies yesterday. Measures more than 1/4 inch and you can distinctly see the yellow spots.

--Nikolay


----------



## Th4nhPh0ng (May 12, 2008)

niko said:


> I had them at about 75 degrees. I didn't add any extra Calcium to the tank. Noting fancy so I can't give any pointers. Food was fish pellets, also nothing fancy.
> 
> Just saw one of the babies yesterday. Measures more than 1/4 inch and you can distinctly see the yellow spots.
> 
> --Nikolay


Nikolay, where did you get your sulawesi snails from?


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

From his store 

They have new stock of the Sulawesi snails coming in soon....


----------



## clifford (Jun 28, 2008)

Finally! I've only seen one baby, but I have hope for more. These are gorgeous snails, I hope they produce enough babies to keep them around long term.

One thing: several of my adults seem to be loosing the tip of their shell, which I'm afraid will eventually do them in. I've added some calcium and hardened up the water a bit (although it was already moderately hard). Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## vacaloca (Feb 27, 2010)

Just saw a baby orange today  Cutest little thing - only about 1/4 inch long, but he looks exactly like an adult. I'm wondering if there are any more hiding out. But like Niko said, this one is very adventurous - been climbing all over the driftwood I found him on.


----------

